# ERRO NA INSTALAÇÃO WeatherLink



## Alex Antonio dos Santos (17 Ago 2022 às 13:59)

Tinhamos instalado o WeatherLink em um servidor, que veio dar problema, no HD e precisamos instalar novamente o WeatherLink, so que desta vez esta aparecendo o seguinte erro:

NA VERSÃO 5.9.0 (Instala mais apos finalizar quando abrimos o programa aparece o segunte erro:
WeatherLink installation not complete. Possibly upgraded to the wrong folger.

NA ATUALIZAÇÃO E NA VERÇÃO 6.0 JA APARECE O SEGUNTE ERRO:

An error occurred downloading the following resource:


			http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=320712&clcid=0x409
		


Date: 17/08/2022 09:54:04

See the setup log file located at 'C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\2\VSD95A.tmp\install.log' for more information.

Estamos Utilizando o Windows Sever 2019 essencial


----------



## Toby (17 Ago 2022 às 14:21)

apagar, limpar (incluindo registo) 
instalar : https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/WL605FULL.exe


----------

